# Hidey hole found on work property!



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

My sons work on a property where the owner lives out of state. Last week they hired a man with back hoe to tear apart a very old nasty house trailer and take it to the dump. The demolitian is going slowly since he had to separate the metals. 

This afternoon the tractor man called to tell the boys they need to come over and investigate since under the trailer he found a "hidey hole" is what he called it. It is a hole about 7 - 8 feet deep and it big enough round for a man to climb down in it but he said he cannot see any supports on the walls. He said he did not think it as an old well but is not sure. When he took a long pipe and stuck it down the hole, it hits something but he is not sure if it hits rock or something else!

This is exciting since my sons have found two other "hiding holes" on the property. One was small but the other large enough for a man to climb in. 

The former property owner apparently was afraid of ....not sure what ...but neighbors said he was a "strange one" and kept a lot of guns. 

My sons have left to go investigate and see what is down the hole!


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

Well, tell 'em to watch out for booby traps!


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Might be gold down there! Or just dirt.


----------



## fishinshawn (Nov 8, 2010)

might find some guns or BOB's


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I hope it's not an old dry well (ancient septic system). Do they have air monitoring equipment for methane? Methane's a killer!


----------



## mjohns (Aug 12, 2012)

Keep us updated! I'm curious about what they find.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I think I would mention this to the police. Missing children and women have been held captive in such hidey holes before they are disposed of.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Is this acceptable to the owner of the property? You said you son works for the gentleman...not that it's your son's property. I assume the owner contracted to have this work done? Maybe he's got foxholes to use if he had to protect his property from invaders such as mentioned in the book Patriots? As mentioned...be aware of Methane down low...whole families have died-one by one trying to save each other.

I would not "out" the owner publicly - so far as you know, these are just holes, unless some kind of criminal evidence is uncovered. Nasty ol' house trailer's are usful because no one thinks anything of value would be there... 

scrt


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Maybe to hide stills? Or manufacture pharmaceuticals...


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

If I had a trailer I'd want a hole in the ground too! I don't know what God has against them, but he sure blows a lot of the away.


----------



## Wintersong Farm (Aug 22, 2007)

In Texas we called tornado magnets.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

a beginning to a root cellar ??


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Obviously, the natives are getting wrestless. Inquiring minds want to know.
UM,,, if he gets blowed up, he won't come back and tell us will he.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

secretcreek said:


> Is this acceptable to the owner of the property? You said you son works for the gentleman...not that it's your son's property. I assume the owner contracted to have this work done? Maybe he's got foxholes to use if he had to protect his property from invaders such as mentioned in the book Patriots? As mentioned...be aware of Methane down low...whole families have died-one by one trying to save each other.
> 
> I would not "out" the owner publicly - so far as you know, these are just holes, unless some kind of criminal evidence is uncovered. Nasty ol' house trailer's are usful because no one thinks anything of value would be there...
> 
> scrt


Yup and the neighbours just thought the tent in the back yard housing a young woman and her 2 kids for years on end was nothing to worry about. I bet Jaycee wishes someone had had a suspicious mind.


----------



## uhcrandy (Sep 16, 2010)

I hope it more than a home-made septic tank.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

emdeengee said:


> Yup and the neighbours just thought the tent in the back yard housing a young woman and her 2 kids for years on end was nothing to worry about. I bet Jaycee wishes someone had had a suspicious mind.


You missed the part where I said: "...unless some kind of criminal activity is detected." I left room for doing the right thing in the event of lawbreaking.
-scrt crk


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

secretcreek said:


> You missed the part where I said: "...unless some kind of criminal activity is detected." I left room for doing the right thing in the event of lawbreaking.
> -scrt crk


I did not miss that part. Often no criminal activity or evidence is left by someone who is adept at covering their tracks. Civilians don't have the ability to do some "digging" but the cops do and they may find out something - or not. We are told to keep our eyes open and listen to our gut instinct even though we may make fools of ourselves. 

My comment was based on the OP who wrote that his sons were excited and investigating. My suggestion was that if they are suspicious they should mention this to the police.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

We were thinking of buying a property and it had lots of old cisterns on it. Kids and I almost fell in one walking around with the realtor :/ They were just round holes in the ground. Could just be some of those as we found and like Cabin said.


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

It rubs the lotion on its skin, or else it gets the hose again.


----------



## meddac (Nov 21, 2008)

I remember long ago in PA we tore down a house built in the 1800's and it had a dry well about 6 feet in diameter and about 10 feet deep under the front porch area so we just pulled the trailer over top of it rather than filling it in. Not sure how legal that was back in the late 70's but it solved the problem of an open hole in the ground.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

lazyBum said:


> It rubs the lotion on its skin, or else it gets the hose again.



:huh::huh::huh:

Brutal!


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Not to worry! The owner who owns the property now lives out-of-state. The boys (my sons who work doing Property Care Taker work) called him immediately to report and get permission for the tractor man to further explore and be sure what was down there. Owner said yes, of course. Any hole under there was there for over 22 years. 

We went right over and the hole was too soft around edges to explore and since it was late, we cover the area with long poles (the tractor man had them) and locked up the gate. 

Next day the tractor man pulled the dirt away, we took photos down the hole and stuck another pole down, Tractor Man, who is also a certified Tree Service, said he thought it was just the hole where an old stump had been years and years ago. It had rotted out through the years and since the trailer was on top of it, then no erosion filled up the hole.

He pulled dirt away to be sure nothing was further down and then filled it all back up again. 

It was exciting and certainly could have been more since the boys have found other holes. But, only a stump hole this time.

They are going to point out the danger of the other two holes to the owner and ask permission to fill those in. One hole is carved into the side of a steep hill and it is hard red clay type soil. The old former owner had cut a hole in there, about 3 feet wide by 2.5 feet wide...sorta a round shape....and it goes back into the hill about 6 feet! One of my sons stuck himself in there before I could put a stop to it. The hole was reported to be a dog house? That is what we were told. It looks like a good hiding place to me. But not for a person. Too small. 

It was an exciting hole to discover and could have been more but it was explored safely and then filled back up. Thanks everyone!

PS: I read the replies again and noticed the concern about my sons obtaining permission to do the work. Yes! Of course they had permission! They have a great system for out of town property owners. My sons take photos of everything and send to the Owners. In this case, they owner was sent photos of the hole. Property owners can then "see" the work that needs to be done and make better decisions. Then, they email my sons back and give instructions about what work to do. After the work, photos are taken again and sent to show the work was done properly. Photos of the filled up hole were sent last night. Thank you.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Here is the hole after dirt pulled off the sides. It was about 4 feet deep to this part and then went down 2 - 3 more feet. The dirt that can be seen at the bottom ....sorta the bottom...was a mix of vines and just hid the true bottom. There were also "roots" holes that went from it too.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Someone started to dig a hand dug well and gave up before going any farther..just sayin...:hand:


----------



## FreeRanger (Jul 20, 2005)

meanwhile said:


> One hole is carved into the side of a steep hill and it is hard red clay type soil. The old former owner had cut a hole in there, about 3 feet wide by 2.5 feet wide...sorta a round shape....and it goes back into the hill about 6 feet! One of my sons stuck himself in there before I could put a stop to it. The hole was reported to be a dog house? That is what we were told. It looks like a good hiding place to me. But not for a person. Too small.


My thoughts on reading about all these holes: In my youth, I am guilty of digging many holes. My cousins, friends and I did this all over the place, our land, the neighbors woods, the public land, the vacation cabin etc. I can recall one hole that fits the description above. When visiting my cousin out in West, his children had dug a huge hole in their back yard, just for the fun of it. Some people like to dig holes! LOL


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

emdeengee said:


> I think I would mention this to the police. Missing children and women have been held captive in such hidey holes before they are disposed of.


911 Operator - 911 - what is your emergency?

Caller - I want to report that we found a hole.

911 - You found a hole? Is there anything in the hole?

Caller - there is dirt in the hole.

911 - Ma'am, a hole that has dirt in it is not a hole. that's what we call the ground. 

Caller - NO! My son is in the hole trying to see if there is something in the hole.

911 - Do you need the fire dept to rescue your son from the hole?

Caller - Oh nooooo! My son is just fine but this hole is big enough to hide women and children. 

911 - Has your son hidden women and children in holes before?

Caller - Well, this is the third hole we've found but Nooooo! he's a good boy. He just wants to see if he can find any women or children in the hole.

911 - Ma'am, do you know of any missing women or children?

Caller - well, I did see that nice man on TV that has the show about missing children.

911 - Ma'am, are you under the care of a doctor? Are you supposed to be taking any type of medication?

Caller - well my arthritis has been bothering me a lot lately and don't get me started about this darn urinary tract infection. You're so nice; thanks for asking.

911 - Ma'am, just stay where you are and we'll send someone around to...ahh...make sure...ummm...that your son is OK.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

emdeengee said:


> My comment was based on the OP who wrote that his sons were excited and investigating. My suggestion was that if they are suspicious they should mention this to the police.


911 Operator - 911, what is your emergency?

Caller - I want to report a hole. I've called about this hole before but all you did was send an ambulance to my house. My house is not where the hole is.

911 - Oh...It's you again. is there anything else you want to tell me about the hole?

Caller - Yes, my son is excited and investigating the hole.

911 - Has your son found anything yet? Buried treasure perhaps? 

Caller - No, don't be silly. This is just a big empty hole but some people are telling me it might have been used for as a septic system.

911 - {sigh} Ma'am, isn't there someone else you can call about this? A family member perhaps?

Caller - WELL I CAN'T CALL MY SON BECAUSE HE IS IN THE HOLE AND HE IS EXCITED AND INVESTIGATING!

911 - OK, Ma'am. Let's try to calm down. Maybe you can turn on the TV and watch Jerry Springer. I'll send the nice men in the ambulance again.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Looks like a hole I had on my property after the well company tried to bore a well and found out after about 4 feet they hit granite. They moved 20 feet over and drilled a well down to 485 feet and hit an underground stream/lake and now I have an artisian well that could supply a neighborhood. I ended up having to fill in the abandoned bore myself to keep animals and kids from falling in.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

poorboy said:


> Someone started to dig a hand dug well and gave up before going any farther..just sayin...:hand:


I could also be that it WAS a working well at one time, and had been filled, then the dirt settled over time.

I once owned a house with a well like that, and it took about 10 years of periodically filling in the spot to finally stop it from subsiding


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

CesumPec said:


> 911 Operator - 911, what is your emergency?
> 
> Caller - I want to report a hole. I've called about this hole before but all you did was send an ambulance to my house. My house is not where the hole is.
> 
> ...


Why would you be calling 911? Wasting time with something that is NOT an emergency. The 911 number is not the only number for the police.

Caller: Hi, I don't know who to speak to but something is bothering me.
Police Station: Okay tell me a bit about it.
Caller: We have been clearing some property and there are some odd very deep holes in the ground. Nothing in them. Do we have to cover them or report them to someone about safety. And by the way the guy who owns the property has a weird reputation which could just be gossip.
Police Station: Did you ask him about them? No? Can't get a hold of him. Okay give me your details and the details of the property and I will give it to investigations and they will tell you what to do.

Investigations: Hi you called because you were suspicious about something. We looked up this man and he has no record. There does not seem to be any connection to anything that we are investigating but we will keep this information on record. Meanwhile if you have no way of contacting the guy to find out what you should do about the holes contact Health and Safety and see about filling them in or fencing them.

Reporting something to the police does not mean that anything will be done (that is up to the police) or that there will be a connection to anything. It just means that there is a record. As it turns out there were complaints made about Jaycee to both the police and social services over the years but either nothing was done or the investigators said there did not seem to be a problem. Bad work. Even the perverts' parole officer never checked on the guy's house.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Huh? I don't get it? Why would someone call the Police about a hole? I must have missed something. It was just a hole. If there had been anything exciting down there we might have called in help but it was just a hole. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

meanwhile said:


> Huh? I don't get it? Why would someone call the Police about a hole? I must have missed something. It was just a hole. If there had been anything exciting down there we might have called in help but it was just a hole.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


I guess you should read the posts then.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

meanwhile - thanks for the mystery and the conclusion.


----------

